# Swayying All Over The Road



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

HELP!!







-- Maiden voyage over the weekend with me following in another vehicle--30 BHDS all over the road--heart attack imminant (SP?)--stopped, re-adjusted equilizer, TWICE







..and was still all over road--
question to outbackers, can vehicle length affect the trailer sway--was towing with 06 gmc c2500 -2 wheel drive--REGULAR cab with 8 foot bed..ALL INPUT asap please...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Was the weight distribution hitch an Equal-i-zer brand or just as many people incorrectly call any weight distribution hitch an Equalizer hitch??

Many thing affect sway so we need to know how you had the trailer loaded.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Did you have the sway bars with the equalizer? I don't know a lot about the equalizer, but there are several w/d systems that have the sway control separate from the w/d. I know, I'm likely about as clear as mud about this.

What kind of tires are on your truck? They can make a difference.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Was the weight distribution hitch an Equal-i-zer brand or just as many people incorrectly call any weight distribution hitch an Equalizer hitch??
> 
> Many thing affect sway so we need to know how you had the trailer loaded.


it is the real Equil-i-zer


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Lady Di said:


> Did you have the sway bars with the equalizer? I don't know a lot about the equalizer, but there are several w/d systems that have the sway control separate from the w/d. I know, I'm likely about as clear as mud about this.
> 
> What kind of tires are on your truck? They can make a difference.


yes to the sway bars with the hitch--can't remember the tires but DH said they are towing tires for trailers as he pulls a heavy utility trailer while he works.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Was the weight distribution hitch an Equal-i-zer brand or just as many people incorrectly call any weight distribution hitch an Equalizer hitch??
> 
> Many thing affect sway so we need to know how you had the trailer loaded...


we only went for the weekend so it didn't seems to be that much--the 30bhds has the front cargo cubbys--we had a small step ladder i use at home for the kitchen, level blocks(plastic), jack pads(plastic), door mat, and 2 small tote baskets in there--we still had roon left in there


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Water tanks full or empty?

Trailer tire pressure?

Any Wind?

When the Equal-i-zer was adjusted how did it affect the TV level? A correct installation should have the front and rear drop approximately the same amount.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Yes, your vehicle length can be one of the causes of trailer sway due to steering inputs by you. However, the instability in the trailer usually happens first and causes one to attempt to steer out of it.

Take a look at trailer sway causes on my web site.

It sounds like your hitch isn't properly set up.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Yes, your vehicle length can be one of the causes of trailer sway due to steering inputs by you. However, the instability in the trailer usually happens first and causes one to attempt to steer out of it.
> 
> Take a look at trailer sway causes on my web site.
> 
> It sounds like your hitch isn't properly set up.


Thankx-- i just did check your web site--kicking myself for not buying your hitch first as it sounds as if its similar to pullrite which my father swore by for years pulling his airstream...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Water tanks full or empty?
> 
> Trailer tire pressure?
> 
> ...


tanks empty--DH checked tires so not sure but did see tire inflater out before we lft campgund--some wind, didn't seem like much to us..


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd re-setup the hitch first of all, especially if the dealer did it.








Start at checking the ball height and work from there.

Also, for us, the water tank is in front, so by filling it, we add a bunch of tounge weight and increase stability a little. The worst sway I ever had was with the trailer lightly loaded and the hitch not properly adjusted.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

tlasseig said:


> Yes, your vehicle length can be one of the causes of trailer sway due to steering inputs by you. However, the instability in the trailer usually happens first and causes one to attempt to steer out of it.
> 
> Take a look at trailer sway causes on my web site.
> 
> It sounds like your hitch isn't properly set up.


Thankx-- i just did check your web site--kicking myself for not buying your hitch first as it sounds as if its similar to pullrite which my father swore by for years pulling his airstream...
[/quote]
Since it seems like your the "go-to-guy", what wheel base vehicle do you recommend--now, i know vehicle brands vary like perferences, (IE,,blonde, redhead, brunette) --so that being said, what would you tow this 30 BHDS with?
I'm afraid that it will be too much for my 07 tundra crew max with tow package


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

tlasseig,

Don't give up on the Equal-i-zer hitch yet. It is a very effective solution, once you get it adjusted correctly. If you have not done so yet, go through the installation manual carefully, and follow all the steps as presented. The only enhancement to that I would offer, is that if you have access to a truck scale, you will be able to tune the hitch more accurately than just my measuring body sag in the TV (although that does work).

There are also other concerns. You really need to have 8-10% of your trailer weight on the tongue. This is important, and must be verified (so I guess you will be going to the scales anyway!). Also, be very sure you have all the TV and TT tires properly inflated. The TV tires should be pumped up at or near their maximum inflation pressure (indicated on the sidewall of the tire). Also, consider the condition of your TV. Are the shocks in good shape?

All in all, the truck you have should be quite capable of towing your Outback. It does take a little effort to get the Equal-i-zer dialed in, but it's a one time thing, and once you get it correct, you can forget about it.

Keep us posted!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I'd re-setup the hitch first of all, especially if the dealer did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am really confused now--should be have more weight in the front???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tlasseig said:


> I'd re-setup the hitch first of all, especially if the dealer did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am really confused now--should be have more weight in the front???
[/quote]
Like Doug said, you need 8-10% minimum. Many of us with fully loaded trailers go over that by virtue of the storage spaces and water location. More TW should improve stability.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

PDX_Doug said:


> tlasseig,
> 
> Don't give up on the Equal-i-zer hitch yet. It is a very effective solution, once you get it adjusted correctly. If you have not done so yet, go through the installation manual carefully, and follow all the steps as presented. The only enhancement to that I would offer, is that if you have access to a truck scale, you will be able to tune the hitch more accurately than just my measuring body sag in the TV (although that does work).
> 
> ...


haven't given up,yet--just freaked out a bit--Do you think a crew max tundra would be ok to pull with? 
DH said tonite we will start going over it piece by piece.. i'm pertrified now to try and tow this thing with my crew max --i see white knuckles happening now...


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't kick yourself. I agree with Doug... you need to get the Equal-i-zer dialed in since that is what you have at this point. It can get better.

I don't really have a recommendation for you on wheel base. I would be looking for somewhere around 130" if towing your trailer with a conventional hitch. Wait, maybe that is a recommendation...









However, wheel base is a number that works with overhang from rear axle to hitch ball pivot point AND the length of the trailer.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I'd re-setup the hitch first of all, especially if the dealer did it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am really confused now--should be have more weight in the front???
[/quote]
Like Doug said, you need 8-10% minimum. Many of us with fully loaded trailers go over that by virtue of the storage spaces and water location. More TW should improve stability.
[/quote]
SO does that mean i can put more stuff in there? hummm frozen "on the Border" sounds good..frozen margerittas should add a few pounds in the freezer...jeez DH gonna freak...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Don't kick yourself. I agree with Doug... you need to get the Equal-i-zer dialed in since that is what you have at this point. It can get better.
> 
> I don't really have a recommendation for you on wheel base. I would be looking for somewhere around 130" if towing your trailer with a conventional hitch. Wait, maybe that is a recommendation...
> 
> ...


banging head on counter now......


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Sean Woodruff said:


> Don't kick yourself. I agree with Doug... you need to get the Equal-i-zer dialed in since that is what you have at this point. It can get better.
> 
> I don't really have a recommendation for you on wheel base. I would be looking for somewhere around 130" if towing your trailer with a conventional hitch. Wait, maybe that is a recommendation...
> 
> ...


banging head on counter now......band--bang----bump


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am with most people. Your truck should be ok. The hitch set-up does sound right. It took me a few trips to get mine set properly.

Few things I found help.

Follow the hitch manual to the letter for set-up
Make sure when everything is set and done that your TV & TT are in line and level.
Tilting the hitch ball can make a difference as well
Check your sway control and W/D bars - Maybe increase the setting
TT load - Tongue weight will change based on how you load your trailer

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

On the first post of this thread, you said this was your maiden voyage. The first thing I would check is the fresh water tank. At the dealership, they will fill the fresh water tank full for the PDI to test the water pump, water connections, water heater, and to show you how all of these work. If it is not emptied and with your hitch not adjusted right, the trailer will sway big time. I have seen this happen to often.

Leon


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> On the first post of this thread, you said this was your maiden voyage. The first thing I would check is the fresh water tank. At the dealership, they will fill the fresh water tank full for the PDI to test the water pump, water connections, water heater, and to show you how all of these work. If it is not emptied and with your hitch not adjusted right, the trailer will sway big time. I have seen this happen to often.
> 
> Leon


any input on "must have" 10 ply tires???


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Your GMC 2500 has plenty of wheelbase for your trailer. As for tires, the 10 ply in my option is over kill. I am pulling a fifth wheel weighting around 12,000lbs with a 2500 and 8 ply "E" rated tires with no problem. Make sure you are running all your tires a max pressure while towing, that includes the trailer tires.

Leon


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> Your GMC 2500 has plenty of wheelbase for your trailer. As for tires, the 10 ply in my option is over kill. I am pulling a fifth wheel weighting around 12,000lbs with a 2500 and 8 ply "E" rated tires with no problem. Make sure you are running all your tires a max pressure while towing, that includes the trailer tires.
> 
> Leon


maiden voyage for the family--husband drove to lakeshore rv in michigan to said our outie nd then towed it home--1071 miles ONE way--it was emplty till he had to park it due to snow, ice, wind storm up there so it has road miles--he did adjust hitch once for sway while on his way home and then had no problems..i think we just have to load that ducky up with our "lovelys we cant camp with out" and drag her to the scales and weigh her up and adjust the hitch from there...E tires, can they go on a crew max tundra?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> ...E tires, can they go on a crew max tundra?


I think there has been some confussion. Will the 30BHDS be towed by a 2500 GMC or a tundra crewmax? BIG difference. either way, setup is very important but that question needs to be answered...


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> ...E tires, can they go on a crew max tundra?


I think there has been some confussion. Will the 30BHDS be towed by a 2500 GMC or a tundra crewmax? BIG difference. either way, setup is very important but that question needs to be answered...
[/quote]
we were towing with the c2500--would rather tow with the new crew max though--more interior room for all....


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

Buy a HENSLEY!!!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Outback DeLand said:


> Buy a HENSLEY!!!


X2


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Buy a HENSLEY!!!


X2
[/quote]

Or save $500 and buy a ProPride.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Buy a HENSLEY!!!


X2
[/quote]

Or save $500 and buy a ProPride.








[/quote]
And probably get more refined technology.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

I personally would take your tools, load the camper like your heading out on a trip, and get to a scale.

Weigh the truck empty

Make sure your hitch height is correct. The manual should tell you how to measure, and how to compensate for spring compression on the truck. Most outbacks are about 24" from the ground when level. Yours may be different. Ball should be slightly higher than that.

Hook up and weigh the truck/trailer combo. If you wan't to get fancy, you can try to weigh the tongue alone as well, that can be difficult if the scale is busy though. Make sure that the amount of weight on the truck/tongue weight is around 10-15% of the trailer weight.

Adjust the hitch according to the manual to get the same amount of drop on the front as on the rear.

Get back on the scale and see how your truck axle limits are doing.

The Equalizer is a fantastic hitch and I have rarely heard of them not being adequate especially behind a truck.

$15-$30 for using a scale three times is a heck of alot cheaper than $2500 or more for the Hensley/Pro-pride

Just my opinion


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

webeopelas said:


> The Equalizer is a fantastic hitch and I have rarely heard of them not being adequate especially behind a truck.
> 
> $15-$30 for using a scale three times is a heck of alot cheaper than $2500 or more for the Hensley/Pro-pride


Many people don't compare apples to apples. The Equalizer is a good hitch when the sway forces are within the limits of the friction forces applied by the hitch to damp those forces. However, there are many, many factors that can multiply sway forces. Many of them have been discussed here... weights, wheel base, hitch set-up, tire inflation, speed... are just some of those factors.


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> The Equalizer is a fantastic hitch and I have rarely heard of them not being adequate especially behind a truck.
> 
> $15-$30 for using a scale three times is a heck of alot cheaper than $2500 or more for the Hensley/Pro-pride


Many people don't compare apples to apples. The Equalizer is a good hitch when the sway forces are within the limits of the friction forces applied by the hitch to damp those forces. However, there are many, many factors that can multiply sway forces. Many of them have been discussed here... weights, wheel base, hitch set-up, tire inflation, speed... are just some of those factors.
[/quote]

And what I am saying is that when all of those are adjusted correctly, sway can be greatly reduced and most of time will be within tolerances for a longer wheelbase vehicle. For the driver, sway(apples) is sway(to apples) no matter what causes it or controls it. I would try to make sure all of those factors are adjusted as much as possible before moving to a more expensive solution.

A couple hours to make sure the hitch you have is adjusted correctly and the weight of your trailer is correctly distributed needs to be done as a start, to minimize the forces your hitch needs to negate. In my opinion, jumping into another solution before fully diagnosing your current setup is trying to mask the problems.

I am sure there are setups out there that the equalizer can't handle, and the Hensley/Pro-Pride is the best solution. I just don't think a 7500 lb max trailer is too much for a 2500.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Phil, I totally agree.

Leon


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> Phil, I totally agree.
> Leon


*X2*








The only issue might be that they want to use a Tundra CrewMax.... but im not familiar with its capabilities. The system will have to be setup on this TV properly and not the 2500. It can not be switched back and forth between the 2500 and the Tundra without changing the setup. 
That is certainly Apples-Oranges !


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

uh x2 on the two TV's. A 3/4 ton vs a 1/2 ton is Apples to Oranges regardless what the TV commercials say!!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

My best guess is there is not enough tongue weight or the trailer is nose high. But if the TV is not big enough to handle the TT then putting on a Hensley on it would not make it any safer might make it more dangerous with a false sense of security. When my dealer installed my Equalizer they installed it wrong, one of the bracket that holds the L bracket was installed upside down. One side had the bar super tight and I could move the bar off the other L bracket by hand. After I setup my hitch I have never felt one bit of sway none nix never, even when a semi blows by me. I think where the Hensley is most useful is when you are close to your max but not over it, and any time you want that extra feeling of security.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> But if the TV is not big enough to handle the TT then putting on a Hensley on it would not make it any safer might make it more dangerous with a false sense of security.


Putting a pivot point projection hitch on an undersized tow vehicle does most certainly make it safer than an undersized tow vehicle with a conventional hitch. It's best to not have the undersized tow vehicle but if you do a conventional hitch will allow the trailer to control it through the pivot point between the two. A pivot point projection hitch will tie the two together with much more stability.

I understand that most people don't know this because most have never experienced the difference in the stability.

It's funny that if you take a fifth wheel, and a comparable length and weight travel trailer, and tow them both with the same tow vehicle, people will tell you the 5th wheel combination is much more stable than the travel trailer combination in every single instance. The only difference is the location of the pivot point.

If you put the two combinations through a stopping test, using the same speed, the travel trailer will stop shorter with the weight distributed to the front axle than the fifth wheel with the pin weight all, or nearly all, on the rear axle.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> But if the TV is not big enough to handle the TT then putting on a Hensley on it would not make it any safer might make it more dangerous with a false sense of security.


Putting a pivot point projection hitch on an undersized tow vehicle does most certainly make it safer than an undersized tow vehicle with a conventional hitch. It's best to not have the undersized tow vehicle but if you do a conventional hitch will allow the trailer to control it through the pivot point between the two. A pivot point projection hitch will tie the two together with much more stability.

I understand that most people don't know this because most have never experienced the difference in the stability.

It's funny that if you take a fifth wheel, and a comparable length and weight travel trailer, and tow them both with the same tow vehicle, people will tell you the 5th wheel combination is much more stable than the travel trailer combination in every single instance. The only difference is the location of the pivot point.

If you put the two combinations through a stopping test, using the same speed, the travel trailer will stop shorter with the weight distributed to the front axle than the fifth wheel with the pin weight all, or nearly all, on the rear axle.
[/quote]

I wonder, in the eyes of the law will it be legal to tow with a over loaded TV as long as you have a Hensley? I doubt it, yes it might be safer than towing with a standard hitch but over all it is not safe to exceed your tow rating and might be breaking the law too. I think that telling someone to buy a Hensley and your problems will go away is the same as a dealer telling you your 1/2 ton truck will tow anything on the lot. I think if you have a sway problem you should look for the cause and not put a band aid on it. Now don't get me wrong I think the Hensley is one of the best hitches ever made.


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I think that telling someone to buy a Hensley and your problems will go away is the same as a dealer telling you your 1/2 ton truck will tow anything on the lot. I think if you have a sway problem you should look for the cause and not put a band aid on it. Now don't get me wrong I think the Hensley is one of the best hitches ever made.


I agree about attacking the cause. It's funny that changing the effective pivot point is referred to as putting a band aid on it. I say doing all the other stuff... changing the load, changing the tires, slowing down, applying friction, is all a band aid because one isn't attacking the locationba of the sway angle at the pivot point.

And, I would never say buy a "Hensley" but I would say buy the newest design DELETED LINK and save some money...









I hope that last statement doesn't get me in trouble.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey guys, we're off topic. This started with a 3/4 ton having sway issues. They are not undersized or overloaded. We can save that discussion for the 1/2 tons....


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Sean Woodruff said:


> And, I would never say buy a "Hensley" but I would say buy the newest design DELETED LINK and save some money...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though there was not to be any advertising someone's own product on this forum. If it is allowed, them any company should be allowed to advertise. Is this forum going to turn into a forum full of advertisements with banners and all. I'm only asking.

Leon


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> And, I would never say buy a "Hensley" but I would say buy the newest design DELETED LINK and save some money...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though there was not to be any advertising someone's own product on this forum. If it is allowed, them any company should be allowed to advertise. Is this forum going to turn into a forum full of advertisements with banners and all. I'm only asking.

Leon








[/quote]

No, Leon you have been here long enough to know that. Use the report feature when you see a questionable post, as we can not read every post as they are posted.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Hey guys, we're off topic. This started with a 3/4 ton having sway issues. They are not undersized or overloaded. We can save that discussion for the 1/2 tons....


But they want to tow with a 1/2 ton so not completely off topic.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> And, I would never say buy a "Hensley" but I would say buy the newest design DELETED LINK and save some money...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I though there was not to be any advertising someone's own product on this forum. If it is allowed, them any company should be allowed to advertise. Is this forum going to turn into a forum full of advertisements with banners and all. I'm only asking.

Leon








[/quote]

Personally, I really don't think that was advertising per se. It was a response to a suggestion that he was recommending a competitor's product. Not something I expect a manufacturer to let go by.









In any event, the fact that the new ProPride hitch, made by Seann and Jim Hensley, is $500 cheaper and improved in some (relatively minor) ways has been discussed before on another thread.

Now, to the discussion. I think both points are valid.

If the setup described in the OP is swaying that badly there is something really wrong with the hitch setup or the loading. That should be addressed regardless of what is done with the hitch.

However, that being said, changing to a pivot point hitch like the Hensley or ProPride is also a valid part of the discussion. I would agree that it's kind of a band-aide in situations where something is obviously horribly wrong. But I also see that playing with loading to try to reduce sway could also be considered a band-aide compared to an upgrade that eliminates it. That would be as silly as trying to convince somebody that moving to a 5th wheel isn't necessary to increase stability - just adjust your TT loading.


----------



## tlasseig (Feb 7, 2008)

wait! everyone, please








i did NOT want to start getting people upset or in trouble--that was NOT my intention...we are new to towing the TT so consider us novices..i value everyones opinion as it really get a person to question everything and things that where not thought of before ---if not for this forum, we would probabley be a wreck on the side of the road...we want to travel safe for our family and YOURS TOO!
here is the scoop--
2008 Outback -30BHDS--6200 dry!
we own a 2006 GMC c2500 REGULAR cab with 6.0 and HD towing package GCVW of about 18000...(i think)--i know it is more than the toyota...
we ALSO own a tundra crewmax TRD 5.7 with GVCW of 16000 w/ tow package..
BOTH trucks equiped with Prodigy brake controller..
we travel with teenage and pound pup....
we own a Equil-i-zer hitch that is probably not set up right as of the moment... 
the problem with swaying came up with the gmc 2500 last weekend and DH has found some adjustments that he has started to make already
--we would rather tow with the crew max if possible--yes, punish me now as i did NOT do my homework when i bought the tundra







--my bad most definately..please, lets not fight, as for Pro, hensley, equilizer, i am sure there are features, advantages and benifits to each one...they all seem to very welll reguarded in the industry...this forus is the reason we BOUGHT outback--friends, info, etc...please lets not fight...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

tlasseig said:


> *wait! everyone, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not sweat it. There are three or four topics that consistently bring the discussion to a what is near and dear to the person who is posting. This can cause a little heat and just like any family everyone will eventually get over it or mom will come in and separate everyone and close the door to stop the fighting.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm thinking your Tundra will do just fine once you get the hitch setup for it. Hopefully, there is someone viewing that pulls the same camper with a Tundra and will chime in.

I only pull the 25rs with my Tundra and it sure doesn't seem like the added weight of your model is that much more than my 25RS. I use a friction sway bar which you should not use since your camper is longer. I use a Husky WDH but you probably need a hitch with built in sway control like others have mentioned.

Good luck to you - I wish I knew the exact answer for you but don't. 
Don't be sorry about chosing the Tundra - you should not be!! You just have to watch your payload more - what you carry with you and how many people you travel with.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

FYI, This is taken from a Tundra forum

My floor plan is attached and is the real reason for buying the Tundra! We had been looking at 4 bunk models for a while and finally could get her. Gotta get some pics of the 2 of them together

Here are its specs
Hideout Model 31BHS Specifications 
Weight 7105 
Carrying Capacity 3045 
Hitch 825 
Length 33' 11

I also use the equalizer weight distribution and prodigy controller and it is a great setup.
Attached Thumbnails

__________________
2007 White Toyota Tundra
5.7liter, V-8


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

tlasseig said:


> wait! everyone, please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please don't worry, we might get a little heated but not out of hand, I don't feel any anger at all and even though I might try to get my point across I learn things from the other slightly mistaken guy


----------



## Sean Woodruff (Dec 20, 2007)

N7OQ said:


> I learn things from the other slightly mistaken guy


hey Bill... you and I are learning from the same guy!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I learn things from the other slightly mistaken guy


hey Bill... you and I are learning from the same guy!








[/quote]
So whos teaching who and what did i miss....









Back to the OP. Have you made any hitch adjustment progress? And just so we all know, you are setting it up on the 1/2 ton, right?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sorry, this was a duplicate post. so i editied it with these words instead.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sean Woodruff said:


> I learn things from the other slightly mistaken guy


hey Bill... you and I are learning from the same guy!








[/quote]


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

You think _this_ was fighting? Good think you weren't around for the airplane on the conveyor discussion. (It WILL so fly.)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Family's don't _FIGHT_
They have *LIVELY DISCUSSIONS!!!*


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If its fighting you want there is plenty of it or a the dark side

John


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok, I started to pull my 23 KRS with a 1/2 ton and bought a 3/4 ton. The dealer set it up for my 1/2 ton. When you hook up the equalizer, it has chain links. It took three links from the end to ride right. When I changed to the 3/4 ton, I had to drop a link. Now I count two links from the end and it rides good. Before spending, allot of money, just change the links on the equalizer first and drive down the road. If it handles better then you know you are going in the right direction. If it handles worse then go the other direction. I also have a friction sway bar. Tighten that puppy down. Remember though when you get to the campground and make tight turns to remove it. I may be wrong but it works for me.

Maxx


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Maxx said:


> Ok, I started to pull my 23 KRS with a 1/2 ton and bought a 3/4 ton. The dealer set it up for my 1/2 ton. When you hook up the equalizer, it has chain links. It took three links from the end to ride right. When I changed to the 3/4 ton, I had to drop a link. Now I count two links from the end and it rides good. Before spending, allot of money, just change the links on the equalizer first and drive down the road. If it handles better then you know you are going in the right direction. If it handles worse then go the other direction. I also have a friction sway bar. Tighten that puppy down. Remember though when you get to the campground and make tight turns to remove it. I may be wrong but it works for me.
> 
> Maxx


Maxx,

The Equalizer hitch that he has does not have links...it has solid bars that act as weight distribution and anti sway all in one.
It's not as easy as just adding or dropping a link, there are a few different ways to make adjustments and finding just the right one can take time. The Equalizer also allows you to make tight turns and back up without having to remove the bars.

Clicky here...Equalizer Hitch


----------



## Maxx (Dec 27, 2007)

Maxx said:


> Ok, I started to pull my 23 KRS with a 1/2 ton and bought a 3/4 ton. The dealer set it up for my 1/2 ton. When you hook up the equalizer, it has chain links. It took three links from the end to ride right. When I changed to the 3/4 ton, I had to drop a link. Now I count two links from the end and it rides good. Before spending, allot of money, just change the links on the equalizer first and drive down the road. If it handles better then you know you are going in the right direction. If it handles worse then go the other direction. I also have a friction sway bar. Tighten that puppy down. Remember though when you get to the campground and make tight turns to remove it. I may be wrong but it works for me.
> 
> Maxx


I feel lucky I got the one I have now. I would hate to have to remove bolts to adjust it. I like the idea of just changing it by the links. Now it is clear what you guys are talking about. I haven't seen a hitch like the one you showed me. I just got my rig all hooked up tonight for a bike ralley tomorrow night. I just installed a Bull Dog 4k electric jack and love it. Nothing like sitting up the camper with a beer in your hand and no sweat.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Maxx said:


> Ok, I started to pull my 23 KRS with a 1/2 ton and bought a 3/4 ton. The dealer set it up for my 1/2 ton. When you hook up the equalizer, it has chain links. It took three links from the end to ride right. When I changed to the 3/4 ton, I had to drop a link. Now I count two links from the end and it rides good. Before spending, allot of money, just change the links on the equalizer first and drive down the road. If it handles better then you know you are going in the right direction. If it handles worse then go the other direction. I also have a friction sway bar. Tighten that puppy down. Remember though when you get to the campground and make tight turns to remove it. I may be wrong but it works for me.
> 
> Maxx


I feel lucky I got the one I have now. I would hate to have to remove bolts to adjust it. I like the idea of just changing it by the links. Now it is clear what you guys are talking about. I haven't seen a hitch like the one you showed me. I just got my rig all hooked up tonight for a bike ralley tomorrow night. I just installed a Bull Dog 4k electric jack and love it. Nothing like sitting up the camper with a beer in your hand and no sweat.
[/quote]

What you have is a basic weight distribution hitch, what we are talking about is the Equalizer Brand hitch. Those links you are adding and subtracting just move the weight to the front or rear of the TV it has no sway control unless you add a friction bar or the cam type sway control system. The Equal-I-zer hitch does weight distribution as well as 4 point sway control all in one package and with a electric jack like the one you just installed will allow you to have a bear and a piece of pizza while setting up.


----------

